# International 3 point line...



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

Should FIBA use the NBA 3 point line instead of the amateur 3 point range? i think they should use the NBA because the level of international play has gone up and the amateur 3 point line gives players who play in the nba an advantage.. (ie: ray allen, peja stojakovic, steve nash).. whats ur view on this suggestion?


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes but they need to add NBA size court too, or left and right corners will be cut


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

Nuzzo said:


> Yes but they need to add NBA size court too, or left and right corners will be cut


yes i think that with the official NBA court size in europe could be better...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

agreed, i think it would up the olympics and up the competion


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

013184 said:


> and the amateur 3 point line gives players who play in the nba an advantage..


Looking at the american 3-point performance during Athen2004 I've some doubts :biggrin:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

considering that whole world has the same three pointer, and NBA is the only exception- why should everyone adapt to NBA which btw. might change this rule in order to boost up sales in 2-3 years anyway...
I won't even start with costs of adapting all those courts and arenas all over the world...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I agree, it's highly doubtful. If such a thing were to happen, internationals would say it is an advantage for the USA because of the many NBA players on the squad..etc. We all know how that would go..


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> Looking at the american 3-point performance during Athen2004 I've some doubts :biggrin:


 I think that's because the players who get used to NBA three-point range, and don't feel comfortable with other distances, even if it's closer.


----------



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

Nuzzo said:


> Yes but they need to add NBA size court too, or left and right corners will be cut


so the international court is smaller than the nba court?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

013184 said:


> so the international court is smaller than the nba court?


difference is very little...NBA court is 65cm (~25inch) longer and 24cm (~9inch) wider. Thats very little.


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

why should the FIBA take the nba 3 point line? why not the other direction, nba and the FIBA line. normally the rules of the world basketball organization, should be everywhere


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita (Dec 11, 2005)

Americans just think they're the center of the universe and therefore everyone should adapt to them...


----------

